# Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2013)

*Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln​*
Ich gebe es zu, als ich jünger war, war das keine ernsthafte Frage für mich.

Zeit?
Raus!
Angeln!

Je älter ich werde und je mehr Fische im Fangbuch stehen, desto öfter kommt die Überlegung:
"Soll ich mir das bei dem Wetter wirklich antun?"

Früher suchte ich mir einfach  auch im Winter "fangbare" Fische oder entsprechende Gewässer...

Heute denke ich zugegeben öfter mal:
"Lieber warten, bis zumindest die Sonne das Schneetreiben verscheucht..".

Wie ists bei euch

Eher harter Winterangler oder eher "Warmduscher"?

Hier listen wir euch mal unsere redaktionellen Abstimmungen auf, damit die nicht untergehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261192
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261686
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266463

Das sind keine "wissenschaftlichen" Erhebungen und wir hatten diesen Anspruch auch nie!

Aber es ist und soll sein:
Ein Stimmungsbild zu den verschiedenen Themen, erhoben bei den Anglerboardmitgliedern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Jetzt am Anfang scheinen ja eher die "Warmduscher" unterwegs zu sein mit selten(er) - me too....


----------



## Markomanne (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

ich bin die 1. Stimme für gar nicht ... ändert sich aber diesesn Winter! Und wenn die Fänge passen wird es sicher öfters im Winter ans Wasser gehen! :m


----------



## Welpi (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich hab keine Karte für ein Fliessgewässer und mein See ist kompakt mit ner ca. 5 cm dicken Eisschicht zu....:c:c 
Am Willen tät es also nicht liegen...


----------



## grubenreiner (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Solange es möglich ist gehe ich fischen.
Das Problem ist das unsere kleinen Stillgewässer recht schnell zufrieren und mein Hausflüßchen von Oktober bis Februar wegen der Forellen gesperrt ist.
Deshalb reduziert sich in der zugefrorenen Zeit meine Fischerei auf max. 1mal die Woche weil ich dann weiter fahren und eine Tageskarte lösen muss.

Aber ich bedauere jeden der im Winter nicht loszieht!

Wenn sich bei glasklarer Luft morgens und bizarren Rauhreifformationen auf den Bäumen die Sonne zeigt und das Wasser, so klar wie nie im Sommer, den Blick auf eine glitzernde Schule große Rotaugen freigibt ist das schlicht herrlich.
Und dann nach dem evtl. Fang, mit kalten Fingern einen dampfenden Tee in der Tasse erstmal die Szenerie genießen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Eisangeln??
Weicheier ...
;-)))
(Darf ich sagen, weil ich da ja selber dazugehöre...)


----------



## Kaka (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Gestern war ich am Bach. Wollte ein letztes Mal auf Refo und Aitel gehen. Angekündigt war ein Sonnenscheintag und relativ mild. Pustekuchen. Hochnebel den ganzen Tag bei uns. Und damit verbunden arschkalt. Kleidung war nicht das Problem. Thermostiefel und Co. hielten warm, allerdings sind mir die ganze Zeit die Rutenringe zugefroren. Nervig. 

Zur Ausgangsfrage: Ist mein erstes Angeljahr. Und ich bin sehr sehr süchtig. Allerdings werde ich bei kalten Temperaturen wohl eher selten rausgehen. Hat aber auch mit den Schonzeiten zu tun. Mir gefällt bisher das leichte Spinnfischen auf Bach- und Regenbogenforelle, Barsch und Aitel am besten. Vielleicht doch noch mal etwas auf Hecht. Mal sehen. 

Antwort meinerseits: Selten(er)!


----------



## BountyHunter81 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Als Brandungsangler ganz klar so oft wie möglich. Die Sommerangelei ist für mich eher leichtes Geplänkel zwischendurch, bis es endlich wieder kalt wird.
Und auch die Mefo-Jagd spielt sich bei mir vorwiegend in den kalten Monaten ab.
Ausserdem mag ich es einfach im kalten Wind zu sitzen und sich die gefrierende Gischt aus dem Gesicht zu wischen, oder klopfen.
Es kann also (fast) nicht kalt und windig genug sein!


----------



## volkerm (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Definitiv ein Altersproblem, zumindest bei mir. Ich mag zunehmend keine Kälte mehr- gute Kleidung hin oder her.


----------



## Welpi (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Kaka schrieb:


> Gestern war ich am Bach. Wollte ein letztes Mal auf Refo und Aitel gehen. Angekündigt war ein Sonnenscheintag und relativ mild. Pustekuchen. Hochnebel den ganzen Tag bei uns. Und damit verbunden arschkalt.



Ihr hockts in Augsburg ja auch im Nebelloch ... bei uns in Schongau wars den ganzen Tag sonnig #h

LG Alex


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



BountyHunter81 schrieb:


> Ausserdem mag ich es einfach im kalten Wind zu sitzen und sich die gefrierende Gischt aus dem Gesicht zu wischen, oder klopfen.
> Es kann also (fast) nicht kalt und windig genug sein!


Nach dem Motto "nur die Harten komm in den Garten"....
;-)))
Reschpekt..


----------



## Kaka (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Welpi schrieb:


> Ihr hockts in Augsburg ja auch im Nebelloch ... bei uns in Schongau wars den ganzen Tag sonnig #h
> 
> LG Alex



Heute sonnigstblauer Himmel. Falschen Tag ausgesucht...#q


----------



## pxnhxxd (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich gehe aus mehreren Gründen lieber in der kalten Jahreszeit angeln.

1. Mehr Ruhe am Wasser (keine Spaziergänger die einen mit Fragen löschern).
2. Keine Mücken oder sonstige Plagegeister.
3. Da ich heisse Sommertage nicht ausstehen kann, dann lieber warm einpacken.


----------



## grubenreiner (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eisangeln??



gerne, aber in Bayern mal wieder verboten....


----------



## FPB (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

zum quappenschnappen muss ich wohl jetzt an mulde oder saale.

und schonzeit für hecht und co kommt auch erst mitte februar.

temperatur sollte aber schon nicht zutief in den roten bereich fallen und mit nem kutter raus auf die ostsee geht doch auch fast immer #6

gruß
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Reschpekt - die aktiven Winterangler "überholen" gerade die eher am Kamin Sitzenden..


----------



## pxnhxxd (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Reschpekt - die aktiven Winterangler "überholen" gerade die eher am Kamin Sitzenden..



Auch im Winter bin ich verheiratet.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## uwe2855 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich geh auch so oft wie möglich, soweit es meine Zeit zulässt.
Die Grenze ist erst dann erreicht wenn die Rutenringe komplett zufrieren oder Eis auf dem Wasser ist. Dann ist Schluss mit Bootsangeln auf meiner Talsperre.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ab ans Wasser bei Wind und Wetter bis das die Schonzeit uns scheidet :q

Eisangeln ist eine gaaaaanz feine Sache... #6


----------



## Madwurst (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Im Winter zieht man sich doch eh wärmer an,...also dann eben noch etwas wärmer anziehen und ab ans Wasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



pinhead schrieb:


> Auch im Winter bin ich verheiratet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2



Ich schmeiss mich weg - welcome, Bruder im Geiste..

Daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht, vielleichts liegts ja an meiner Nichtehe, dass ich nicht mehr so oft wie früher (zu Ehezeiten) raus bin zum Winterangeln???

Da tun sich ja ganz neue Perspektiven auf..........
:q


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich lass mich nur zwangsweise vom Eis stoppen (da Eisangeln hier verboten).

Solange das Wasser frei ist und nicht gerade Windstärke 800000 mit umherwirbelnden Großtannenstämmen herrscht, geh ich raus.

Denn: Ich hab allgemein gerade leider sehr wenig Zeit zum Angeln, so dass ich jede Gelegenheit freudigst begrüße.

Und: Je räudiger das Klima, desto mehr Ruhe am Wasser. Es gibt kein falsches Wetter - nur falsche Klamotten.


----------



## pxnhxxd (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mich weg - welcome, Bruder im Geiste..
> 
> Daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht, vielleichts liegts ja an meiner Nichtehe, dass ich nicht mehr so oft wie früher (zu Ehezeiten) raus bin zum Winterangeln???
> 
> ...



Ist was dran.
Lieber frieren als sich den ganzen Tag das gequatsche anzuhören.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seele (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Heute gehts füttern los, Samstag dann ne Nacht raus. Zuvor noch kurz auf Hecht bisschen werfen und wenn es die Zeit zulässt am Freitag Nachmittag noch kurz auf Huchen, allerdings wird das leider nicht klappen. Achso und an Weihnachten muss ich noch ne Äsche verhaften, das macht besonders Spaß mit den kalten Fingern fliegenfischen  

Also eher weniger Weichei


----------



## Stulle (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Wenn der wind sich in grenzen hält angekündigt is ja 10-11 gehts heute und morgen nach der arbeit in Eckernförde los. Aber kurz nach Sonnenuntergang bin ich auch weck

send via mobil


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Sofern gesundheits- und/oder eistechnisch nix im Weg steht, bin ich auch im Winter am/auf dem Wasser...





Schon länger her, aber die Dorsche und Flundern/Klieschen wollten trotzdem mit! 
Wenn der See (Nebengewässer der Weser) nicht zugefroren war, wurde mit Tiroler Hölzl und Tauwurm auf Barsch geangelt. Irgendwann kommt dann nur die Schneeschmelze mit Hochwasser und dann hat sich das Angeln erledigt...
In meiner neuen Heimat ist der Main ähnlich der Weser - geht auch immer was... Nur die schicken Nebengewässer (Seen) fehlen hier...


----------



## Aurikus (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich bin ganz klar ein Winterangler! Ist mir viel lieber, als im Sommer mir einen abzuschwitzen!
Also bin ich auch so oft wie möglich im Winter am Wasser!!


----------



## daci7 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Alle Jahreszeiten haben ihre Vorteile - ich hab da keine Vorzüge und bin so oft es geht am Wasser. Erfahrungsgemäß geh ich allerdings meist seltener in der (hoffentlich) kurzen Zeit zwischen der ersten Eisschicht und dem Zeitpunkt wo das Eis trägt - da muss ich dann Tageskarten für Kanäle löhnen, es sei denn ich bin zwischen den Jahren auf Heimatbesuch - dann gehts zum Rhein.
#h


----------



## Nuesse (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Mir fehlt noch eine Quappe auf meiner LIste ,deshalb geh ich nach Feierabend noch für 3- 4 Std los.(bis ich eine hab)

Ich brauch unbedingt neues Schuhwerk,oben rum war es schön warm !


----------



## Tino34 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

So lange die Seen offen sind versuche ich es! Ansonsten geht's im Januar und Februar hoch zur Ostsee, Kuttern oder Boddenangeln.
 Klar geht's von Mai bis Oktober einfacher, da es für mich als Familienvater einfacher ist, ab und zu nach der Arbeit für 2 Stündchen an den Teich zu fahren!
 Jetzt im Winter geht's quasi nur am WE!

Ich hoffe die Seen kriegen Eis, mein kleiner Sohnemann(5 Jahre) fragt immer wenn die Autoscheiben zu sind, "Papa ist der See auch schon zugefroren!"


----------



## ruhrangler (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

hmmmmmm also eigentlich wollte ich sagen das ich traditionell am 31.12 meinen letzten angeltag habe, weil dann die schonzeit für hecht und co in hamburg beginnt, bis dahin bin ich unterwegs egal bei welchem wetter....

nun wohn ich aber seid 2 jahren in sachsen, hab grad mal nach den schonzeiten hier geschaut und siehe da ich darf hier 4 wochen länger angeln  und 6 wochen früher wieder anfangen, ohne die umfrage hätt ich dieses jahr wieder am 31.12 das tackle eingemottet.............THX a lot AB ;-)


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ah, die kalte Jahreszeit ist doch fast die beste. Es ist früher dunkel, man hat mehr Ruhe am Wasser und es ist einfach mal was ganz anderes als dieses normale Angeln. Grad beim Eisangeln. 

Die letzten Jahre ging es immer 1-2 Tage vor Silvester raus zum Quappenfischen (da waren Temps um die -7 bis - 12/14° keine Seltenheit. Sei es Sachsen Anhalt, Brandenburg, Berlin oder eben die Oder, das Wetter hält mich in der Regel nicht vom Fischen ab.

Eisangeln muss auch sein, keine Frage ^^


















Gruß Toxe


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Nuesse schrieb:


> Ich brauch unbedingt neues Schuhwerk,oben rum war es schön warm !



Schau mal hier, da wird grad Schuhwerk diskutiert:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276018&highlight=winter

Zum Thema:

Ich geh im Winter angeln so oft ich kann! Schränkt sich leider durch die Dunkelheit (Nachtangelverbot) unter der Woche stark ein. Allerdings nur auf Raubfisch. Grund: wir fangen im Winter vertikal einfach viel mehr und bessere Fische! (aktiver Baggersee mit Rheinverbindung)
Bei Eis haben wir halt ein Problem... Eisfischen ist bei uns verboten und in der Regel wird es eh nie dick genug um drauf laufen zu können!


----------



## Der Horster (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich finde es genial im Winter los zu gehen. Man hat die absolute Ruhe...Ok,ich bleibe nicht ganz so lang wie im Sommer...Tip: Glühwein hilft :vik:


----------



## BountyHunter81 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach dem Motto "nur die Harten komm in den Garten"....
> ;-)))
> Reschpekt..



Die wirklich harten Zeiten sind mittlerweile dann auch vorbei. Bin bis vor ein paar Jahren regelmässig eisbaden gegangen. Ist ne schöne Erfahrung danach mit blankem Arsch im Schnee zu sitzen, ohne dass man friert.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich angel auch das ganze Jahr über durch. Btw. ist Watangeln die Angelei, wo ich bisher am meisten gefroren habe. Dagegen ist alles vom Land aus bequem -_-


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Und wir hatten zu Beginn meiner Spinnfischerzeit in der Ostsee noch nicht mal Neoprenwathosen - damals noch die alten Gummi/Plasteteile....

Und trotzdem bin ich damals bedenkenlos stundenlang ins Wasser - da würde ich mir heute jederzeit lieber ein Boot mieten (gerne mit Kajüte/Heizung)...


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich muss zugeben, ich bin auch etwas bequemer geworden was die Winterangelei angeht. Ich geh nur noch raus, wenn ich etwas "Besonderes" erwarten kann. Sprich, Quappenangeln mit Erfolgsaussicht oder Eisangeln auf Forellen. 

Dass ich mir im Winter die Füße abfriere um ein paar halbstarke Döbel, Barsche oder Rotaugen zu fangen... ne, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an 

Zum Eisangeln hab ich Anfang des Jahres mal einen Bericht verfasst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257149


----------



## Stulle (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Wer sich beim watangeln bewegt wird kaum probleme bekommen aber wer länger nen Hotspot beangelt wird das frieren lernen xD

send via mobil


----------



## bacalo (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Zum Freitag soll's ja auch in Franken schneien.
Eines der mir liebsten Angeln ist das "Schnee"-Forellenfischen am Bach. Wenn dichte, dicke Flocken die Umgebung verschmelzen lassen, sogar das rauschen des Baches fast verschlucken und dann noch der Einschlag in der Gerte....|rolleyes. Brauche schließlich noch 1-2 gute ReBo's für den weihnachtlichen craved "Lachs".

Naturgemäß sieht das meine Holde anders. 
Aber man(n) muss ja nicht alles hören was die Herzdame von sich gibt.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich gehe so oft es nur irgendwie geht. Über die Jahre habe ich das Gefühl, dass mein Kälteempfinden sehr stark abgenommen hat. Wenn andere Leute frieren kann ich darüber nur müde lächeln.
Leider sind meine Kollegen da ein bisschen anders geartet und ich bin in deren Augen ziemlich matschig in der Birne, wenn ich bei -10°C wieder mal fischen gehen will. Ist mir im Winter aber egal. Dann geht es eben alleine ans Wasser.
Über jeden Fisch freue ich mich(in der kalten Jahreszeit) doppelt und dreifach, als wenn ich ihn im Sommer gefangen hätte. 
Gruss ROY


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ein paar schöne Winterangeltage auf Döbel sollten es wohl werden. Schön muss man dabei so verstehen, dass es Tage sind, an denen auch halbwegs mit einem Fang gerechnet werden kann. Mit aller Gewalt, nur dass ich mir, oder irgendwem was demonstriert habe, ist nicht mein Ding, nicht mehr mein Ding.

Der Spruch, es gäbe kein schlechtes Wetter, nur die falschen Klamotten ist sowas von falsch, wie er gerne geplappert wird. In die hohle Hand versprochen, es gibt Schaizzwetter, dann kann man auch im geheizten Raumanzug losziehen und es bleibt Schaizzwetter!


----------



## Silvio.i (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Solange das Wasser flüssig ist, fliegen auch die Köder rein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ganz ehrlich:
Wenn nicht viele lügen, um sich als "hardcore" zu präsentieren:
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele fürs Angeln dem Winter trotzen..

Reschpekt!


----------



## fordfan1 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Wenn es zeitlich klappt und die Gewässer zugänglich sind so oft wie möglich.
Bin dann zwar keine acht Stunden oder länger am Wasser,aber so ein paar schöne und vor allem ruhige Kurzansitze haben schon was für sich.


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

und noch nen paar Kältefiles ^^






















Gruß Toxe


----------



## Lenzibald (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Servus.
Früher ja heute nicht mehr da bleib ich lieber zuhause hinterm warmen Ofen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## JimiG (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich gehe im Winter so oft wie möglich. Da die Elbe in der Nähe ist geht es ja fast den ganzen Winter. Ich gehe auch gern an den Forellenteich da ist meist am Einlauf noch ein kleines Loch frei und dann stehen da die Forellen. Wenn die unters Eis abmarschieren dann wirds meist knifflig aber macht auch Spaß. 

Die Kälte? Natürlich zitter ich auch aber nicht vor Kälte sondern vor wut das es nicht kälter ist.


----------



## Petterson (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Frage: Warum stimme ich erst jetzt ab, obwohl ich 1. frei habe, 2. schon seit halb sieben auf bin und 3. die Umfrage schon seit ein paar Stunden läuft? #d

Antwort: *Weil ich besseres zu tun hatte als im AB rumzusurfen.....ich war grad fischen bei knapp über null * (bedeckter Himmel, nix mehr Sonnenschein)  !
Übrigens erfolgreich (Esox L. mit 11 Pfd.) :vik:

Damit dürfte mein Abstimmungsverhalten geklärt sein. Und im Gegensatz zu vielen, die mit zunehmendem Alter im Winter seltener gehen, wird`s bei mir je oller je doller. Allerdings leg ich inzwischen deutlich mehr Wert auf entsprechende Kleidung, ganz nach dem Motto: "es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, es gibt nur falsche Kleidung".


----------



## Rannebert (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Seltener. Aber weniger wegen der Kälte, sondern eher wegen der früh einbrechenden Dunkelheit.
Wenn man beim spinnen nicht mal mehr den Köder in der Dunkelheit beim Auswurf sieht, dann mag das zwar seinen eigenen Reiz haben, für mich ist das aber eher Grund nach Hause ins Warme zu fahren.

Und genau deswegen fahre ich an manchen Tagen gar nicht erst los.


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Waren Sonntag nachmittag zu dritt am Altmühlsee. Erst mal eisfreie Stelle suchen. 1. Gedanke: Einläufe Zu, bis auf eine kleine Fläche am Streudorfer Einlauf. 2. Gedanke: Wald Slipanlage, gibt Blick nach oben und unten frei und war auflandiges Gelände (vorher Nordwind) Bingo Am Hafen alles frei und nach unten sah es auch gut aus. Also zur Halbinsel nach dem Badestrand. Ups Da war aber nur ein schmaler Streifen nach dem Badestrand frei Aber es hat dann doch gereicht, um mit 6 Ruten den Stachelrittern nachzustellen. Zwei Posenruten in Ufernähe, zwei die es noch kurz mit Spinner auf Hecht versuchten und anschließend als die Hände kalt wurden und niemand sich für die Spinner interessierte, 6 Ruten mit Köderfischen ganz und halb auf Grund in verschiedenen Entfernungen (Die weiteste ca, 80m) zum Ufer. Rechts von mir war die Eiskante, die auf einmal wieder nach links driftete und meine rechte Rute "bedohte". Es war einiges an schwimmenden Pflanzenteilen in dem Randbereich des Eises eingeschlossen. Was ich eigentlich als gutes Zeichen sah. Eventuell Weißfische darunter? Draußen mitten auf dem Eis standen zwei Fischreiher und schliefen. Dann kam ein Pärchen Reiherenten und wasserten vor uns. Langsam wurde es dunkel und die Schnaken, die noch kurz vorher im späten Nachmittagslicht vor unseren Gesichtern tanzten, verschwanden und machten der Dämmerung und der Kälte Platz. Außer drei einmaligen Piepsern geschah an den Ruten gar nichts. Um 18.30 Uhr traten wir den Heimweg an und fragten uns wieder einmal: Was machen wir falsch?;+


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich denke mal, Winterangeln hat bei vielen Leuten gar nix mit "hart sein" (wollen) zu tun.

Sondern einfach damit, das sie einfach losziehen, wenn sie Zeit dafür haben. Und wenns da grade eben Winter ist - so what.

Je weniger man übers Jahr ans Wasser kommt, desto egaler werden einem Jahreszeit und Wetter.

Bei starkem Zeitmangel freut man sich einfach über jede Gelegenheit.

Insofern: Entsprechend an- und dann losziehen. Obs da regnet oder schneit, ist mir persönlich vollkommen egal.

Das hat dann nullstens was mit "Beweisen" zu tun, sondern einfach mit (spontan) Zeit nutzen, wenn Zeit da ist.

Das handhabe ich im übrigen Jahr identisch.


----------



## vermesser (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Also ich geh auch im Winter, so oft und lang es Frau und Arbeit zu lassen.

Das Wetter schreckt mich wenig, aber die frühe Dunkelheit verhindert Touren nach Feierabend...und am Wochenende hat man gelegentlich auch leider was anderes zu tun.

Dazu kommt noch, daß die Ostsee dann gern mit Sturm und Wellen glänzt, was das Watangeln unmöglich machen kann.

Also ich würde noch öfter angeln gehen im Winter, wenn ich könnte...


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich gehe eher selten zum Eisangeln. Was aber ausschließlich an meinen 150 Kilo liegt. Da habe ich einfach schiss das das Eis nicht hält. Ausserdem ist das Eis doch zur Zeit arg weich und sehr dünn, also nicht vorhanden.


----------



## olaft64 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich gehe auch regelmäßig- aber nicht den ganzen Tag ansitzen, sondern 2 Stunden Spinnfischen. Sonst ist mir das auch zu kalt. 

Gewässer ist ein großer Baggersee (der war dieses Jahr komplett eisfrei) und 2014 zusätzlich der Rhein bei Breisach (Nähe Freiburg/ Breisgau).

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Daimes (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

da winterzeit auch mefozeit ist und man nach 3 monatiger Schonzeit endlich wieder den Zielfisch jagen will muss ich zwangsläufig im Winter ans Wasser  hat aber auch viel bereits genannte vorteile: ruhe am wasser, kein Regen ( hab das Gefühl bei Schnee werd ich nicht so nass) und für mich der größte Vorteil: das Gefühl völlig durchgefrohren ins warme Zuhause zu kommen


----------



## Stulle (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich auf weißfisch mittlerweile extrem alergisch reagiere. Also fallen angelarten bei denen man sich über jedes rotauge freut komplet aus. Meine tote zeit beginnt dann meist im Januar und geht bis März.  Da gehts wenn überhaupt mit dem kutter raus

send via mobil


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

- so oft wie möglich früher - da waren dies 5 Tage in der Woche 
- so oft wie möglich heute -  noch sind es drei Tage in der Woche|supergri
- muss wohl doch was mit dem Ü 50zig zu tun haben 
- denn es bedarf mittlerweile definitiv mehr Überwindung |kopfkrat
- eigentlich schade, was da für Zeit verloren geht – soll ich, soll ich nicht;+

In der Regel warte ich gerne bis die Temperatur unter 6c fällt,
denn Zander & Co beziehen dann ihre Winterquartiere |rolleyes


----------



## inselkandidat (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

1.1. - 31.12  ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich find das klasse, was da alles so rauskommt..


----------



## labralehn (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen das ich auf weißfisch mittlerweile extrem alergisch reagiere. Also fallen angelarten bei denen man sich über jedes rotauge freut komplet aus. Meine tote zeit beginnt dann meist im Januar und geht bis März.  Da gehts wenn überhaupt mit dem kutter raus
> 
> send via mobil



Kann ich bestätigen ist bei mir auch so, ich angel deswegen nicht mehr auf Karpfen oder Döbel. Bei mir ist das eine Eiweisallergie (Nesselfieber). Es ist unangenehm da es überall juckt, nachdem man einen Karpfen, Rotauge usw. verzehrt hatte. Auch geräuchert wird das nicht besser.

Barsche und Grundeln gehen im Winter schon noch.
Die Grundel ist übrigends ein toller Speisefisch.

Winterangeln ist auf jeden Fall ein tolles Erlebnis.
Bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen ist noch kein Eis in den Ringen, das kommt aber noch.


----------



## bacalo (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

@Thomas9904
Ich find das klasse, was da alles so rauskommt..


Denke, bald wird die Umfrage gestartet:
"Zeigt her eure "LÜ's" (langen Unterhosen"


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Es macht aber auch ein bisschen aus, wo man des Winters angelt. Huchenfischen bei - 10 °C und hüfthohem Schnee an einem Alpenfluss ist schon eine etwas andere Nummer, als so ein Ansitzchen im rheinischen Pseudo-Winter!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Es macht aber auch ein bisschen aus, wo man des Winters angelt. Huchenfischen bei - 10 °C und hüfthohem Schnee an einem Alpenfluss ist schon eine etwas andere Nummer, als so ein Ansitzchen im rheinischen Pseudo-Winter!



Ganz genau, da gibt es ja wohl einige, regionale Unterschiede zu beachten. Vielleicht sollte man im Vorfeld erst einmal klären, Eingeborene welcher Gegenden die Härtesten sind...


----------



## labralehn (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Wenn man nachts unter einem Schirmzelt ausharrt auf der Liege und einem Schlafsack. Draussen schneit es schon und der Fuchs liegt dann morgens unter deiner Liege, da es ihm (dem schnarchenden Fuchs) da angenehmer ist, dann waren das schon mindestens ein paar Minus Grade gewesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



bacalo schrieb:


> @Thomas9904
> Ich find das klasse, was da alles so rauskommt..
> 
> 
> ...



Bringt mich ruhig auf Ideen..........
|supergri|supergri


----------



## Surf (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Spinnfischen immer, Ansitz kaum da keine LÜ's !


----------



## phirania (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



BountyHunter81 schrieb:


> Die wirklich harten Zeiten sind mittlerweile dann auch vorbei. Bin bis vor ein paar Jahren regelmässig eisbaden gegangen. Ist ne schöne Erfahrung danach mit blankem Arsch im Schnee zu sitzen, ohne dass man friert.



Upps dann passmal auf das nichts Festfriert...


----------



## BountyHunter81 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



phirania schrieb:


> Upps dann passmal auf das nichts Festfriert...


Bei den Temperaturen berührt ohnehin nichts Wichtiges den Boden...|supergri


----------



## Wallersen (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Solange das Wasser flüssig ist kann man auch angeln.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich bin ganzjährig mehrfach die Woche am Wasser.
Vorletzten Winter 5-6 Mal pro Woche auf Rutten.

Letztes Jahr nur 3-4 mal.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mich weg - welcome, Bruder im Geiste..
> 
> Daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht, vielleichts liegts ja an meiner Nichtehe, dass ich nicht mehr so oft wie früher (zu Ehezeiten) raus bin zum Winterangeln???
> 
> ...



Ist wohl auch bei mir so ein Faktor:
:mLetzten Herbst hab ich meine Freundin rausgeworfen!

Jetzt komm ich öfter gleich nach Feierabend heim.
Vorher war´s sogar beim schlimmsten Schneesturm am Wasser gemütlicher, als vorm warmen Ofen...#d

Trotzdem, wenn ich genug Zeit habe, geht es nach wie vor bei jeder Gelegenheit ans Wasser!


----------



## Pippa (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Blöd wird's, wenn das stehende Hausgewässer zufriert. Aber es gibt ja zum Glück noch das fließende: den Rhein. 

Außerdem versuche ich in der kalten Jahreszeit vermehrt an die Nordseeküste zu kommen. Im Schwimmanzug mit Merino-Underwear und 'ner Kanne Grog soll Väterchen Frost mal versuchen, mich vom Angeln abzuhalten!


----------



## kati48268 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Hier schreiben ja mehr Leute als ich den kompletten Winter an Gewässern sehe... Ob da nicht doch ein wenig übertrieben wird?

Dreckswetter bleibt Dreckswetter und auch ein molliger Thermoanzug macht das nicht schöner!

Ich oute mich mal "selten(er)" angeklickt zu haben.
Wobei die Betonung auf der letzten Silbe liegt.

Grund ist sowieso weniger die Kälte, sondern eher die Laune!
Morgens im Dunkeln zur Maloche, abends im Dunkeln heim, da hab ich kaum Bock, mich noch mal aufzuraffen.
Unter der Woche ist Angeln damit so gut wie raus.

Am WE jedoch komm ich meistens noch wenigstens 1x los, an den freien Tagen sowieso, aber das sind dann meist Kurztripps.
Und das auch nur, wenn nix anderes (wichtiges) ansteht.
Besäufnisse & wuschiges Hühnervolk machen nämlich im Winter weiterhin genauso viel Spaß wie im Sommer!

Fucking Dauerdunkelheit! |evil:

Wobei, wenn man das halt in einem Teil Deutschlands sowieso gewohnt...


Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ... einige, regionale Unterschiede zu beachten. Vielleicht sollte man im Vorfeld erst einmal klären, Eingeborene welcher Gegenden die Härtesten sind...


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

weicheier!
ich geh "_So oft wie möglich_"

immer, wenn arbeit, gebrechen und mildes wetter es möglich machen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Im Winter geh ich selten los. Hat aber damit zu tun das hier kaum noch was geht. Wenn ich losgehe genieße ich es aber, egal ob es schneit, regnet oder eben extrem kalt ist.

Die Ruhe die man im Winter beim Angeln hat bekommt man zu keiner anderen Jahreszeit. Keine Passanten, keine Hobbykapitäne...man hört nichtmal Vögel oder andere Tiere. Ist alles wie ausgestorben...ich finde sowas hat auch was.


----------



## Seele (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Irgendwie glaub ich diese Ganze Umfrage nicht so. Wenn ich bei uns am Wasser bin und von den 60 oder 70 Jahreskarteninhaber sehe ich max 2 am Wasser, wenn überhaupt. An dem anderen Wasser sobald es schlecht ist sinds vielleicht 10. 

Laut dieser Statistik sinds ca 50%

Natürlich ist das Auslegungssache was regelmäßig und so oft wie möglich ist, aber bei mir beduetet das jede Woche minimum einmal raus und das nicht nur für 1h. 
Vielleicht wollen aber auch nur viele als harter Angler durch gehen und haben deshalb ein bisschen geschummelt, bzw. wäre es ihr Wunsch öfter raus zu gehen?


----------



## Pippa (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



> Irgendwie glaub ich diese Ganze Umfrage nicht so. Wenn ich bei uns am Wasser bin und von den 60 oder 70 Jahreskarteninhaber sehe ich max 2 am Wasser, wenn überhaupt. An dem anderen Wasser sobald es schlecht ist sinds vielleicht 10.
> 
> Laut dieser Statistik sinds ca 50%
> 
> ...



Ich beobachte ähnliches. Sobald Petrus 'nen schlechten Tag hat, bleibt die Masse zu Hause. Aber passt schon. Mehr Fisch für mich.
Ich möchte mich keineswegs als harter Angler darstellen. Ich angel auch lieber in Shorts. Aber....



kati48268 schrieb:


> Grund ist sowieso weniger die Kälte, sondern eher die Laune!
> Morgens im Dunkeln zur Maloche, abends im Dunkeln heim, da hab ich kaum Bock, mich noch mal aufzuraffen.
> Unter der Woche ist Angeln damit so gut wie raus.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist der Grund, warum ich zur dunklen Jahreszeit auch bei unwirtlichen Wetterverhältnissen raus *muss*. 

Das wenige Licht macht mir erheblich zu schaffen. Hätte ich 'nen ninetofive-Job, .... ach, gar nicht drüber nachdenken #t 
Von daher nutze ich vornehmlich die (selbstbestimmten) Mittagspausen, um ans Wasser zu gehen. Ob es dann 20° oder -20° hat, spielt kaum eine Rolle. 

Ist also eine Art Selbsttherapie, um über den Winter zu kommen :g Ohne die Luft- und Lichtschnappung, im besten Fall mit einem Fang als Sahnehäubchen, ginge meine Produktivität gen null.


----------



## Pacman1710 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Hallo zusammen...

Ich gehe im Winter eher selten, bis eigentlich fast gar nicht raus ans Wasser. 
Hat aber weniger mit dem Wetter zu tun als eher mit der Tatsache das ich das den Fischen nicht zumuten will. Da ich die meisten meiner Fische wieder zurück setze möchte ich sich nicht noch zusätzlich durch die Kälte an der Luft und den auf's tiefste runtergefahrenen Stoffwechsel strapazieren und gefährden.
Außerdem bin ich durch meinen Nebenerwerb im Winter eh relativ kurz angebunden und finde da eh kaum Zeit für etwas Freizeit.


Gruß Pac


----------



## hugo haschisch (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Bäche und Seen nicht mehr,nur ab und an mal Ostsee ...
Also etwas seltener


----------



## raptorx (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Hallo zusammen,

Wenn es die Zeit zulässt, es ein schöner Tag werden kann, die Hand zuckt oder einfach die Lust da ist, geh ich ans Wasser. Egal ob Winter oder Sommer. 

Der Spruch mit der falschen Kleidung, kommt ja nicht von ungefähr. 

Gruß David


----------



## Shortay (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich war früher als mit 13-14, mein daddy hat sich die hände abgefroren und ich stand begeistert und nixfangend am wasser, da ich seit ner woche nen bivvy und winterskin besitze möcht ich aber doch evtl mal im januar los. Fehlt nur nochn passender schlafsack gaskocher und wärmflasche 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Shortay schrieb:


> I...Fehlt nur nochn passender schlafsack gaskocher und wärmflasche...


versteh ich nicht, hier gehts doch um angeln und nicht um draußen pennen... :q


----------



## Stulle (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Karpfen pro's xD

send via mobil


----------



## Pacman1710 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Stulle schrieb:


> Karpfen pro's xD
> 
> send via mobil


 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#d#d#d


----------



## pxnhxxd (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Stulle schrieb:


> Karpfen pro's xD
> 
> send via mobil



Das übersteigt aber jetzt meinen Horizont.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## pxnhxxd (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Jose schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht, hier gehts doch um angeln und nicht um draußen pennen... :q



Der ist bestimmt auch verheiratet.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roy Digerhund (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

und was ist jetzt euer Problem?


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



pinhead schrieb:


> Der ist bestimmt auch verheiratet



grins, da hat ja noch jemand diesen trööt post für post gelesen. freut uns thomas


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Besäufnisse & wuschiges Hühnervolk machen nämlich im Winter weiterhin genauso viel Spaß wie im Sommer!
> 
> Wenn es glatt ist, nimmste aber 'nen Stock wenn du in's Wirtshaus taperst...
> 
> ...



...nur keinen Neid, daß macht die Besäufnisse länger und die Hühner wuschiger.#h


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dreckswetter bleibt Dreckswetter und auch ein molliger Thermoanzug macht das nicht schöner!



Das ist Kopf- und Gewohnheitssache:
Hab einige Jahre GaLa-Bau hinter mir.
Wer es in dem Job nicht lernt das Wetter schlichtweg als gegeben hinzunehmen, ist eine arme Sau:
Es ist nämlich immer fast falsch: 
Im Sommer zu heiß, im Winter zu kalt zwischendurch zu nass...

Die Winterzeit ist bei meinem Biorhytmus der absolute Horror! Wenn ich schon die wenigen hellen Stunden arbeiten muß, kann ich nicht auch noch auf mein Hobby verzichten. 
Deswegen MUSS ich regelmäßig raus! 
Nachdem ich zwei Stunden auf ein Knicklicht gekuckt hab, ist meinen Laune wieder OK. 
Wenn ich mich dazu nicht aufraffen würde (was auch mir oft schwer fällt), würde ich sicher auch winterdepressiv!


----------



## Namenloser (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Die kälte gehört im Winter dazu, alles halb so schlimm geh auch jetzt noch nachtangeln.


----------



## Der Pilot (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Komme gerade vom Quappenangeln. Worum gehts?


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

lol n1


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Hab momentan eher ein Motivationsproblem, am Wetter liegts nicht. Gehe im Winter aber im schnitt weniger los als im Sommer.


----------



## siloaffe (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich gehe so oft wie möglich. 
Im Winter ists, gerade beim spinnfischen jedoch deutlich seltener Möglich als im Sommer. 

Wenn der Wind nen unendlichen Schnurbogen drückt, die Schnur aufer Role fest friert oder Regen und Frost die Brille zum Eiswürfel mutieren lassen ists halt nicht möglich. 

Trotzdem schaffe ich es i.d.R. mindestens 1-2 mal in der Woch ans Wasser.....


----------



## Hümpfi (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Natürlich so oft wie möglich. Wie soll ich denn sonst meine Angelsucht befriedigen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Mich kann so schnell nichts vom Angeln zurückhalten, bis - 17° habe ich schon am Strand gestanden, Wasser kristallisierte, Fische bissen trotzdem, Wattwürmer in die Kühbox mit Taschenwärmer und alles ist gut.

Genau so gehe ich so lange auch an Binnengewässer, solange die Eisfrei sind, Quappenangeln ist ja nun einmal Winterangeln.:m

Geflochtene Schnur ist das einzige, was dann etwas hinderlich ist, mit monofiler Schnur ist aber so einiges möglich.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich gehe im Winter auch so oft wie möglich raus.
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht besonders erfolgreich bin. Deshalb freut man sich umso mehr über jeden Fisch den man überlisten kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Dass fast 60% regelmäßig oder so oft wie möglich auch bei diesem Schietwinterwetter rausgehen, nötigt mir nun doch allgemeinen Reschpekt ab..
#r#r#r


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Wenn der Wind nen unendlichen Schnurbogen drückt, die Schnur aufer Role fest friert oder Regen und Frost die Brille zum Eiswürfel mutieren lassen ists halt nicht möglich.



Seh ich ähnlich, wenn es zu heftig friert und die Steine überfrieren, dann hab ich auch keine Lust am Steinstrand mit Watklamotten langzulaufen. Ist mir dann zu gefährlich und unbequem.

Beim Angeln vom Land aus ist es ja etwas anderes. Zur not wird ein Zelt hingestellt und alles ist gut. Von daher hab ich auch bei Minusgraden schon oft (mit offenem Zelt) am Wasser gepennt.


----------



## Stulle (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die umfrage, was ist so oft wie möglich? Einmal im monat oder 5 mal die Woche 

send via mobil


----------



## labralehn (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

[FONT=&quot]Im Winter gehe ich regelmässig angeln.
Vorwiegende am Kanal.
Hier ist es dann, solange noch Schiffe fahren eisfrei.
Die Breite des Kanals ist etwa 30m.
Im Winter habe ich den Kanal fast für mich alleine.

Im Sommer bin ich da so gut wie nie, einfach zuviele Leute auf dem Kanal unterwegs.[/FONT]

Bilder sind allerdings vom 2. juni 2013
Den Kanal meinte ich. Ich war da ohne Angelausrüstung unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## **bass** (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

so oft wie möglich, immerhin beissen jetzt bei weitem mehr kapitalere fische! ; )


----------



## Forellenseeking (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Im Winter bin ich eig. nicht so häufig wie im Sommer unterwegends. Das liegt aber eig nur daran das ich im Winter immer mein Tackle aufrüste und als armer Schüler bleibt da nicht viel Kohle für Futter, Maden etc. übrig. Mein Tipp für die Leute die sich im Winter dann doch raus bewegen: Mind. 3 Pullover besser sind 4 dann wirds auch nicht so schnell kalt und vorallem n leckerer, heißer Tee darf nicht fehlen


----------



## Der Pilot (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Heute ist guter auflandiger Wind an der Küste! Helm auf und los!

Spaß beiseite, hoffentlich geht alles gut... Viel Glück an alle Norddeutschen, vor allem an die Bremer, Hamburger und Warftbewohner.


----------



## Deichvogt (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Stell mich morgen an die Elbe!!!


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Von mir aus jeden Tag.
Ich hab auch im Winter noch 6 Kinder.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## thanatos (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Hat nix mit Härte zu tun,eher mit der Sinnlosigkeit,die Friedlichen wollen
 im Moment nicht so richtig,bis zum Eis geht's aber noch ab und zu mit
 der Spinnrute .Auf´s Eis geht's dann aber öfter ,obwohl die Fänge eigendlich eher mäßig ausfallen,da geht´s eigendlich eher darum
 rauszukommen und den Tag genießen.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Freu mich schon wieder aufs Eisangeln.
Im Januar geht der Barsch recht gut und im Februar gibt es regelmäßig frischen Hering. Da ist dann auch mal ein  Dorsch oder Lachs als Beifang mit dabei, jedoch seeeehr selten.

Gruß Detlef


----------



## uwe2855 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Heute bei leichtem Schneefall und kalten Windböen mit Boot auf der Talsperre. Hatte mir gerade neue Handschuhe gekauft und gleich ausprobiert. Sind zwar ganz gut aber nach 3 Stunden war ich trotzdem ziemlich durchgefroren. Dafür haben die „hart“ erkämpften Barschfilets und Maränen besonders gut geschmeckt.

Uwe


----------



## Ghostrider (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Sehr hart ...:g


----------



## MAXIMA (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

|wavey: hängt auch immer ganz vom Zielfisch ab (Lachs, Mefo, Hecht...). 
Wenn der Bodden eisfrei ist, dann bin ich auch draußen.
War letztes Jahr mal zum Skilaufen..........bin nach der Heimkehr erstmal direkt aufs Wasser, dass liegt mir besser #6


----------



## mathei (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

als 95 %iger bootsangler, ist es im winter eher selten ei mir


----------



## Allround-Angler (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Bei mir gibt es nur eine Frage: Beißen die Fische?
Wenn ja, ist mir das Wetter relativ egal.

Da im Winter (ohne die typischen Winterfische Quappe und Huchen) nur mehr Hecht oder eventuell Döbel geht, ist man schon eingeschränkt.
Aber in der Angelpresse liest man ja ständig von Karpfenfängen bei Eis und Schnee, ein echtes Wintermärchen|rolleyes...außer vielleicht bei Warmwassereinläufen von Kraftwerken.


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Im Winter eindeutig seltener. Bin als Spinnfischer am Rhein auf den Buhnen unterwegs, die bei Frost nicht ohne sind. Kein Fisch der Welt ist es wert, Gesundheit oder gar das Leben dafür aufs Spiel zu setzen.

Möchte nicht über einen vereisten/verschneiten Stein ausrutschen und mit voller Wintermontur in den Rhein fallen.

In meinem früheren Verein bin ich auch öfter bei Schnee und Eis am See gewesen. Leider ist in NRW die Quappe ganzjährig geschont, sodass Ansitz auf Quappe ebenfalls wegfällt.


----------



## Seele (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich war gestern im Schneesturm Fliegenfischen  
Temperatur 0 Grad, Schnee, Windstärke 4-5, Windchill: ich wills nicht wissen...
Ergebnis, 3 Bisse, 1 kleine gelandet und ne ziemlich Gute verloren. 


Allerdings: Nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen, bitte dann nur mit Rollwurf, alles Andere grenzt an ein Piercingstudio


----------



## volkerm (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Winteräschen sind schon speziell- vor allem, wenn sie konsequent die Nymphe verweigern, und später Strömungsschatten hinter der Wathose suchen und finden...


----------



## Zandertoni (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Hallo.
Ich war auch gestern nach dem Sturm Xavier draußen ..Bin auf Karpfen gegangen.
Was mir auch geglückt ist..
Gehe oft auch im Winter angeln.
Hatte mir schon denn ein oder andern schönen Fisch gebracht und man hat viel mehr ruhe am Wasser als im Sommer.
Da trennt sich die Streu vom Weizen...


----------



## aal60 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Die schönsten Ergebnisse beim Winterangeln hatte ich bis jetzt
am Baggersee(Put & Take) bei Sauwetter, Niesel- Graupelregen.
Unter anderem einen Bachsaibling von knapp 5 Pfund und einige
große Forellen. #6


----------



## Brummel (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Hm,

muß man hart sein um seinem Hobby zu frönen? Glaub nicht, mir reicht ne Thermoskanne Brühe und was anständiges zum Anziehen. :q
Bin in letzter Zeit viel mit der leichten Spinne unterwegs, Barsche stehen wohl auch auf die Witterung.#6  
Man ist immer in Bewegung, kann das kalte Wetter richtig genießen und die Angler die zu Hause bleiben bei Mutti stören mich nicht beim Naturgenuß! :vik:

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## Steinbuttt (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich hör erst auf zu angeln, wenn wirklich absolut nichts mehr geht. Ansonten gehe ich im Winter genauso regelmäßig jede Woche angeln wie auch im Sommer!
Mit der modernen Funktionsbekleidung, die es heute gibt, macht das Angeln auch unter harten Bedingungen Spaß.#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Moerser83 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

So lange nicht die Rutenringe nicht komplett zufrieren ist alles gut


----------



## Suessejenny (8. Dezember 2013)

Also ich muss sagen das ich mit mein Freund am Wochenende Eig jeden Tag früh aufstehen und ans Wasser fahren..mit der spinnrute..und die letzten zeit nie als Schneider nach Hause Gefahren sind..und Eig immer sehr schöne kapitale hechte und Zander  landen können ..heute morgen hatten wir 2 schöne Hechte und ein sehr sehr schönen Zander..und nächste Woche wollen wir dann anfangen Ansitz angeln auf Quappe machen.also bissl dick anziehen und los geht  

Gesendet von suessejenny


----------



## ollidaiwa (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Bei uns im Norden sagen die Mütter schon zu Ihren Kleinsten:  
 Xaver ist draußen und möchte mit Dir Brandungsangeln.


----------



## Brummel (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich sag ja, "Xaver" oder wie der Himmelsfurz hieß, :m aus Bayern kommt nie was Gutes!  |bla:
Wer so heißt erinnert mich an einen Ex-Chef der aus dem Süden kam und den ich gern mal mit dem Spann küssen würde.:q

Gruß Torsten


----------



## KleinerWaller (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich friere sehr schnell, deshalb eher seltener als Frühling bis Herbst.. #:

Letzten Monat habe ich mir richtig dicke Thermostiefel gekauft. Dann sind die Füße schonmal nicht soo kalt. Nur die Finger frieren so schnell ab #q

Nächste Woche habe ich vor eine Runde ans Wasser zu fahren, mit der Hoffnung auf einen Barsch. :k 

Petri beim Frieren euch #h


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich Angel solange es geht. Und während der Schonzeiten, häng ich gerne mal in den Puffs rum. :q   Ich hatte aber stets das Problem, das meine Füße relativ schnell eiskalt wurden. Aber auch dafür hab ich was gefunden:
http://www.amazon.de/HeatPaxx-Fu%C3%9Fw%C3%A4rmer-Display-Paar-HX101/dp/B003OE4IEI/ref=sr_1_22?ie=UTF8&qid=1386566730&sr=8-22&keywords=schuhheizung

Und für die Hände, hab ich Taschenöfen #6 

Und jetzt mal schnell an die Elbe...#h


----------



## Tino (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Im Winter ,Meerforellenangeln so oft wie ich kann.:vik:

Coasthunter... Behr BOOM 80 Stiefel.

http://www.amazon.de/Behr-Boom-Stiefel-Gr-41-86-570/dp/B0085VJAJS/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1386571731&sr=8-3-fkmr2&keywords=Behr+boom+80

Beim Brandungsangeln 12 h auf Seebrücken und nicht einmal kalte Füsse !!!!!!!!!!!
Die Dinger sind der Hammer für wohlig warme Füsse.


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Moin Tino
Die Dinger sind echt gut. Hab ich ständig an. Aber da ich nur Ansitz mache, mich kaum bewege, hatte ich trotzdem immer eiskalte Füße. Mit den Pads, klappt das jetzt prima. #6


----------



## Andal (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Winterangeln - alles andere ist Kindergeburtstag!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Du nu wieder ;-)))))


----------



## Tino (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Moin Tino
> Die Dinger sind echt gut. Hab ich ständig an. Aber da ich nur Ansitz mache, mich kaum bewege, hatte ich trotzdem immer eiskalte Füße. Mit den Pads, klappt das jetzt prima. #6




Als ich das Brandungsangeln noch betrieben hatte,stand ich die ganze Zeit auf der Seebrücke nur dusslich rum.
Man musste ja gegen Mittag da sein um nen guten Platz vorne aufm Kopf zu haben.
Dann hiess es, warten bis es dunkel wird und man anfangen konnte zu angeln.
In den Stiefeln nicht einmal kalte Füsse bekommen.

Wenn die nicht helfen, bist du echt ein "nicht hartes Hühnerprodukt"

Nicht böse sein...#h


----------



## Tino (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Winterangeln - alles andere ist Kindergeburtstag!



Das hat was.

Nicht diese Art der Angelei,sondern die Landschaft.


----------



## Jose (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Winterangeln - alles andere ist Kindergeburtstag!



bloße angeberei!

wenn die den dann auch noch essen, ja dann zählt das was :m


----------



## Muddhj (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Antwort 4 , Antwort 4.... *brüllfuchtel*

denn nur die Harten komm in´n Garten !!! :vik:

Gegen Kälte kann man sich anziehen ^^


----------



## Salziges Silber (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Tino schrieb:


> Im Winter ,Meerforellenangeln so oft wie ich kann.:vik:
> 
> *so ist es!
> mefosaison, es gibt nichts aufregenderes *|rolleyes
> *...ich bin heiss wie frittenfett*


----------



## Tino (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Was meinst du wie heiß ich bin,muss aber erst aus Kuweit zurück. Am 18. bin ich zu Hause ,dann vielleicht n paar Überstunden und ab geht er.

Rein in die Fluten und die Rute geschwungen... Endlich !!!


----------



## inselkandidat (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

meine Mefo-Saison beginnt am 24.12. ca 14:30... hoffe auf eine schöne Bescherung...hatte vor 3 Jahren am 24.12. schonmal Mefoglück - allein am Wasser und ich stand im Fisch..


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Bei uns gehts am 16. wieder für ne Woche an die Oder, Quappenschnappen, das Wetter soll ja relativ human ausfallen...
aber selbst wenn nicht, auch kein Problem...
Kann mich noch an 'ne Nacht erinnern, wo der Windschutz nach entfernen als 2cm Eispanzer stehenblieb...ggg
apopros Quappe, Thomas, war da nicht mal was?


----------



## RicoPike82 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Und ich werde am Samstag wieder mein Zelt aufschlagen. Es geht auf Karpfen. Mit Zeltheizung alles ganz easy.:m


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, Winterangeln hat bei vielen Leuten gar nix mit "hart sein" (wollen) zu tun.
> 
> Sondern einfach damit, das sie einfach losziehen, wenn sie Zeit dafür haben. Und wenns da grade eben Winter ist - so what.
> 
> ...


 
|goodieses Posting trifft den Nagel FÜR MICH auf den Kopf!!
Mehr gibt es da von meiner Seite aus ach nicht zu sagen... Wenn Zeit, dann los!!! Das kann 3x die Woche oder auch nur 1x im Monat sein!!
Nicht das Wetter, sondern die Zeit bestimmt wie oft ich ans/aufs Wasser komme...


----------



## Dsrwinmag (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



> Nicht das Wetter, sondern die Zeit bestimmt wie oft ich ans/aufs Wasser komme...


So ist es, deswegen sind Heiligabend und Silvester bei meiner Frau und mir "fixe Hechttermine".


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Ich gehe morgen mal wieder aufs Wasser, finde dies aber nicht besonders erwähnenswert, da es nicht mal unter Null Grad ist.
Am wenigsten Lust habe ich allerdings darauf den Nachen auszuschöpfen, der inzwischen bestimmt wieder abgesoffen ist.
Dazu muss ich halt rein ins (kalte) Wasser und ein paar hundert Liter mit dem Eimer rausschaufeln!

Jürgen


----------



## kappi1974 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Wo kein Eis ist kann geangelt werden !!!


----------



## Brachsenfan (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Hi kappi,

 da stimm ich dir vollkommen zu!

 Solange geangelt werden kann, wird auch geangelt!

 Es gibt keine Zeit im Jahr, in der man keine Fische fangen kann/darf!!!!

 Petri Heil an alle Winterangel-Kollegen!!!!!!!!!

 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



volkerma schrieb:


> Definitiv ein Altersproblem, zumindest bei mir. Ich mag zunehmend keine Kälte mehr- gute Kleidung hin oder her.



Geht mir genauso.
Ich vertrage einfach keine Kälte und auch mit klasse Klamotten bekomme ich das nicht in den Griff.

1. Wenn meine Stirnplatte und oder mein Gesicht Eiseskälte abbekommt, habe ich Rucki zucki eine 1A- Nasenneben- wie auch Stirnhöhlenvereiterung, die ich ohne harte Antibiotika(keine Makrolide oder so'n Weichkram) nicht mehr losbekomme.
Selbst mit Gesicht dick einfetten oder tief in's Gesicht gezogener Wollmütze ist da nix zu machen.
Alternativ könnte ich es bloß mit einer Sturmhaube versuchen, aber ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht vermummt am Gewässer gesichtet und mit Bank- oder Tankstellenräuber verwechselt werden.

2. In der nasskalten Jahreszeit habe ich stets mehr oder weniger stark Rheumabeschwerden in der tiefen Lende zu kämpfen.
Im Extremfall steift die Region bis zwischen die Gesäßbacken ein und ich komme nicht mehr ohne fremde Hilfe vom Gewässer weg, geschweige denn bis zum Parkplatz oder nach Hause.


Von daher gehe ich im Winter möglichst nicht länger als 1,5 Stunden am Stück nach draußen und sehe zu, dass ich in Bewegung bleibe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

@ sensitiv:
Mit 37 schon von Altersproblemen reden??
;-)))

Bin ich dann schon in Verwesung?

Grins.....


Mir geht's aber ähnlich, abenteuermäßig mal ja, regelmäßig eher nicht so...

Da waren die richtig Harten wieder unterwegs gestern Nacht  (Winternachtangeln):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241738&page=111


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ sensitiv:
> Mit 37 schon von Altersproblemen reden??
> ;-)))
> 
> ...




Klar, einfach kaputt geschafft, der Rest ist Vererbung.
Würde ich in Miete leben und jeden Tag bloß 8 - 10 Stunden, z.B in einer Fabrik mit Produktionssteuerung beauftragt sein, hätte ich auch keine Probleme.


----------



## volkerm (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Früher war ich angelseitig erfolgsgeprägt- heute mehr genussgeprägt. Da passt Wärme und Sonne besser ins Gesamtbild:m.


----------



## Aaljäger1 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Hallo Sportsfreunde !  Bei mir spielt sich das Angeln #azu jeder Jahreszeit statt egal ob 15 grad plus oder 15 grad minus. Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur die falsche Bekleidung . Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und guten Rutsch ins neu Angel Jahr 2014 LG Steffen|wavey:


----------



## Hecht32 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

So lange es geht, wird geangelt. Wobei der Begriff "hart" diskusionswürdig ist. 
Wenn ich in meinem Zelt auf der neuen Fox Liege, in einem 5 kg schweren Schlafsack kuschle, so ist das alles andere als hart! (Am besten noch mit Heizung!) 
Bei Schneetreiben und 10 Grad minus auf Hecht im Freien, ist dann schon eher was für die Harten!
                                    |scardie:


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

So hart war's garnicht, -2 Grad gegen früh um 5e...
Hat sich aber gelohnt, die Bilder zeigen die Ausbeute einer Nacht...
Gesamtergebnis 3 Mann, 3 Nächte ca. 35 Kilo Lebendgewicht
Größte Quappe, 70 glatt


----------



## bacalo (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Petri Heil zu dem Fang, da seit ihr ja ins "schitzen" gekommen|rolleyes.
Respekt zu diesem Fangerlebnis!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

schaut ja sehr gut aus petri!!!#6#6


----------



## Sneep (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Hallo,

ziemlich hart in den wilden Zeiten

Meerforelle-Waten-Ostsee-März-treibende Eisschollen-ganzer Tag.

Äsche-Waten-Januar-minus 12 Grad.

Pechenga (RU) Ende Oktober-Lachs-minus 10 Grad, Schneesturm

man wird aber mit den Jahren ruhiger.

Sneep


----------



## snofla (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

solange es geht, werde morgen früh angreifen.......


----------



## Brachsenfan (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie hart seid ihr? Umfrage Winterangeln*

Dann wünsch ich dir mal Petri Heil snofla!

 Wird wohl heut Mittag auch ma an See fahrn und es ein bisschen auf Hecht probiern!


----------

